# Take a Hike, grab a tree!



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

Since it's not snowing, why not???

White Mountain National Forest open for Christmas tree cutting
Nov 12, 2009, Berlin Daily Sun

CAMPTON, N.H. (AP) — Bargain Christmas trees are once again up for grabs in New Hampshire for those willing to do a little work.A tree from the White Mountain National Forest costs just $5, but you have to hike in and cut it your-self. Permits can be purchased from the White Mountain National Forest offi ces in Campton, Lincoln, Gorham and Conway.The trees can’t be re-sold, and must be cut using hand tools only. No cut-ting is allowed near campgrounds, picnic areas, within 100 feet of a state highway and several other areas.


----------

